# Is my GSD going to be small?



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

I was just told that my GSD is pretty small for being 5 months old. Take a look at my pics on my page and tell me what you think.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you know his mother and father's sizes?


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Do you know his mother and father's sizes?


No, I rescued her from the shelter


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is Xena


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks about right to me. So who told you that your GSD is small for 5mos? Some bozo at a pet store is one thing, a knowledgeable GSD breeder is another opinion altogether. 
The GSD is a MEDIUM sized dog, not a giant breed (regardless of what people think). I have 3 female GSDs, they range in weight from 55lbs to 65lbs and are all within standard.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

She looks like a normal size 5 month old pup to me.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

bocron said:


> Looks about right to me. So who told you that your GSD is small for 5mos? Some bozo at a pet store is one thing, a knowledgeable GSD breeder is another opinion altogether.
> The GSD is a MEDIUM sized dog, not a giant breed (regardless of what people think). I have 3 female GSDs, they range in weight from 55lbs to 65lbs and are all within standard.


Is she going to get bigger? It doesn't really matter to me, Im just curious. She's almost 6 months and is 40 lbs. already. Ive ad her for three weeks and she has already gained 6 lbs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

She's only 5 months of course she'll get bigger.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. I get told my girl is to small to be a pure bred by random people on a daily basis. My girl was 50lbs at six months old. I was also told today by an "expert" she is American lines because she has a dark face and only American lines have dark faces.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I get told my girl is to small to be a pure bred by random people on a daily basis. My girl was 50lbs at six months old. I was also told today by an "expert" she is American lines because she has a dark face and only American lines have dark faces.


Awesome! How much does she weigh now?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Mine is a male, but he was 40lb at 4 months and is 75lb at 15 1/2 months. I expect him to mature around 80lb.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

anybody know the average age when GSDs ears go all the way up? She's going to be 6 months on Sunday, well at least i think she is, I'm not sure because she is a shelter dog so I'm not sure how accurate they are at guessing the age.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Not an expert, but my boys ears finally stood up around 6 months. Almost exactly actually


----------



## Max&Bear Dad (Jan 28, 2012)

I was told this years ago, and it seems to be pretty darn close... they say that if you know your best friend's weight at 4 months, his/her adult weight will be pretty close to double that 4 month weight. Max's 4 month weight was 47 lbs and now his adult weight has hovered around 100-105 lbs for quite awile. Bear's 4 month weight was about 50 lbs and now he's 108 lbs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ears can stand anywhere between 5 weeks and 8 months. Usually they go up and down during teething, if they're up before then. 
I think 7-8 months is pretty much the closing window, but I've heard of some dogs whose ears stood after a year or more.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know how much Izzy weighs, but she's 24" at the withers, and I get told by people all the time that she's WAAAAY to small, their female shepherd they have/had was over 100lbs!! I'm like, she's the size bitches are supposed to be!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My dog is 25.5 at the shoulder and 70 pounds, which puts her at the top of the standard for females. Everyone says she is small because the new norm is shepherds that are over the standard. If it isn't BIG, then it's small.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ShatteringGlass said:


> I don't know how much Izzy weighs, but she's 24" at the withers, and I get told by people all the time that she's WAAAAY to small, their female shepherd they have/had was over 100lbs!! I'm like, she's the size bitches are supposed to be!


Zefra at 1 year old (in about 8 days) is only 23.5" at the withers and 66lbs. I don't expect her to get much bigger. I LOVE her size! 

We teasingly called her our "sport edition dog" or our "travel sized GSD". She is easy to fit into small spaces... LMAO.. unlike our males! 

Although people think Stark is small at 25.5" at the withers and 86lbs! I think he is just right for a male of his lines.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

She looks like a healthy, beautiful puppy. She will grow in height until about a year, and will fill out in weight until about 2 years; though you won't see anymore dramatic growth after 8-10 months or so most likely. I've also found that doubling the weight at 4 months to be accurate. Dakota is 5.5 months old and she's still gaining 3lbs a week, hoping that slows down very soon. At this point, she's already 60+lbs (not a good thing, I stress out about her hips daily!). Enjoy your average sized female! Oh and Dakota's ears were up (see pic) but came down since she had troubling losing her baby canines. Our trainer said her larger shepherds were routinely late with ears (6.5 months on average) so I'm hopeful.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have a really small female named Rocket, nicknamed Pocket (cuz she'd fit in a pocket).
Anyway, I think she is just at 22" at the shoulder, which is still within standard. Size notwithstanding, she is one of everyone's favorites at the club. She sounds like I don't know what when heading to the field to work and absolutely works like a Rocket on fire. I'm pretty sure we could have sold her half a dozen times in the last year. 
The helper in the pic is not a huge guy, probably 5'9",









Notice, the sleeve is almost bigger than she is!










She is sooooo much fun to handle, and has definitely changed a few people's minds around here about what they will look for in a puppy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

bocron said:


> We have a really small female named Rocket, nicknamed Pocket (cuz she'd fit in a pocket).
> Anyway, I think she is just at 22" at the shoulder, which is still within standard. Size notwithstanding, she is one of everyone's favorites at the club. She sounds like I don't know what when heading to the field to work and absolutely works like a Rocket on fire. I'm pretty sure we could have sold her half a dozen times in the last year.
> The helper in the pic is not a huge guy, probably 5'9",
> 
> ...


Sounds like our Nala. She's a very small and petite female too but you don't want to mess with her. We call her either energizerbunny or firecracker. Because that's what she is. 

I took that picture yesterday. The Showline was from a customer, yesterday and a gorgeous west german Showline dog. Massive head and on the other side is our Nala. Small and 62 pounds petite.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Funny you say that because my "little" girl is kinda the same. I hear the helpers joke about her, "she may be small but she flies like a rocket and hits like a house". She definitely makes people think twice....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Funny you say that because my "little" girl is kinda the same. I hear the helpers joke about her, "she may be small but she flies like a rocket and hits like a house". She definitely makes people think twice....


Yep, same with Nala. They underestimate those little firecrackers.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

My girl was 16 lbs at 16 weeks (underfed by her "breeder") she matured to about 21-22 inches at the shoulder and is about 60lbs. Our trainer loves her because she says that's what she looks for in a gsd. The bigger ones will tire out before the "smaller" ones. The small ones can go all day long. I've never owned a big shepherd, this is our first, but she never tires out. I dot know if that idea is way off base or not, just what my trainer said.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Yep, same with Nala. They underestimate those little firecrackers.


Wish I could post videos from my phone..lol... but I just love the little ones, especially little ones with attitude.....lol.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for your responses! Your dogs Are so beautiful. Xena is 20 inches and about 40 lbs.


----------



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

mocamacho92 said:


> Thanks for your responses! Your dogs Are so beautiful. Xena is 20 inches and about 40 lbs.


20 inches at the shoulder. What's withers by the way?


----------

